# MKV Rabbit 2.5 custom cold air intake



## rishsn (Aug 26, 2006)

Hey there,
this is my second post now and ive completed my second mod, a cold air intake. 
I didnt want to spend $180+, so i built my own. It was a little project that took me 2 days to complete and i can comfortably say that i can feel and hear the difference. Whether or not the dyno figures will prove it, i dont know. 
Thats why i booked my car in for a dyno test next friday (managed to get a favour). Im going to run the car without the intake and then with the intake. 




































As you can see from the images there is a small K&N filter on the secondary air injection pipe. This will not be there in my final design. I will have it connected to the air intake pipe. If i get a significant increase in hp i will consider making more kits.
Il update on the dyno figures next week!


_Modified by rishsn at 3:16 PM 9-23-2006_


----------



## Deception (Oct 5, 2000)

The BGP looks great with the engine cover removed.


----------



## omni1 (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: MKV Rabbit 2.5 custom cold air intake (rishsn)*

Loving the design







, I was thinking about doing something like that too


----------



## SceviourDub (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: MKV Rabbit 2.5 custom cold air intake (omni1)*

i should post up some pics of mine. buahgt a 3 inch U bend from Mopac. 2 silicone couplers. cut the u bend to get hte angle. then got a peice of pipe about 3.25 inche long. welded on two bungs to fit the vaccum hoses too. running great. an with a few kills


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: MKV Rabbit 2.5 custom cold air intake (SceviourDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SceviourDub* »_i should post up some pics of mine. buahgt a 3 inch U bend from Mopac. 2 silicone couplers. cut the u bend to get hte angle. then got a peice of pipe about 3.25 inche long. welded on two bungs to fit the vaccum hoses too. running great. an with a few kills

post away!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rishsn (Aug 26, 2006)

If anyone was to buy an intake would you prefer a black mat finish or a stainless steel finish?


----------



## Giancarlo (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (rishsn)*

I would go for the black finish, but I would do it only if there was a significant increase in HP. 
congrats on your kit, it looks very good.


----------



## rishsn (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: (Giancarlo)*

yeh i will find out whether im going to produce the kit or not, on friday after the dyno run.


----------



## Slipstream (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: (Deception)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Deception* »_The BGP looks great with the engine cover removed.









Are you being sarcastic?


----------



## Giancarlo (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (rishsn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rishsn* »_yeh i will find out whether im going to produce the kit or not, on friday after the dyno run.









It's Friday!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mk2alex (Dec 26, 2005)

*Re: (Giancarlo)*

http://forums.montrealracing.c...86031


----------



## rishsn (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: (mk2alex)*

i got 172 at the flywheel, unfortunately i didnt have the stock piping so i couldnt get a comparison. Im going back next week for a re-run.


----------



## rishsn (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: (mk2alex)*

alex where is the secondary air injection pipe connected to, its not visible in the pic?


----------



## mk2alex (Dec 26, 2005)

*Re: (rishsn)*

I think it's just a filter on the pump. I haven't played around the new rabbits too much yet, I wonder if the resistor tricks like on the 1.8t could be made to work on the 2.5l. That dyno is pretty impressive, solid gains for a cheap mods, that and a chip/cams for higher top end should proove interesting.


----------



## Giancarlo (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (mk2alex)*

This is VERY interesting!!!!! 22 hp from just the intake is HUGE, and proves that the 2.5 has a lot of petential.
Lets see what the tuning companies can get out of it with a decent red line, 6800 at least.
If you are selling it on the montreal site, why not offer it here? is it allowed at all by the vortex? Where the gains with JUST the CAI or was a chip involved too?
Could you make me one that does not send the filter element so low, it rains to much down here, mexico, and flooding is normal, i go across 18-20 inches of water enough to get me worried.
_Modified by Giancarlo at 7:15 PM 10-4-2006_


_Modified by Giancarlo at 7:21 PM 10-4-2006_


----------



## rishsn (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: (Giancarlo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Giancarlo* »_This is VERY interesting!!!!! 22 hp from just the intake is HUGE 

There isnt a 22 hp gain. The stock hp wasnt calculated. VW underrate the engine power because they dont want it to compete with the GTi. Its possible that the Rabbit is [email protected] stock.


----------



## Giancarlo (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (rishsn)*

I haven't dynoed my car, but there is a thread talking about dyno numbers for the 2.5 and they show one dyno at 127 and a mention that ABD got 130 WHP out of their 2.5 dynos, so this would translate to close to 150 flywheels HP using the same 15% you used.
if you take this as reference it is a 22hp jump. But even if it is 12-15hp it is still HUGE, for just an intake, imagine what this engine will do with some chip tunning and maybe cams.


----------



## Silver__DUB (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: (Giancarlo)*

we cannot offer it because i ve been ban for posting my stuff without being told so I had to recreat an account. although all the info is on there.. just pm us.


----------



## RogueInkSlinger (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: (Silver__DUB)*

rishsn, Did you have any problems like the CEL light coming on after the install and if so, what have you done to fix it? I'm about to install the Weapon-R Cold Air intake sys and was just wondering. Thanks,


----------



## nicky29 (Jul 12, 2005)

*Re: MKV Rabbit 2.5 custom cold air intake (rishsn)*

what is the size fitting that u used for the 1st air inlet tube that you screwed in by the throotle body ???
also how are you holding up the throttle body ??? is there a bracket that you made ????


----------



## rishsn (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: (RogueInkSlinger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RogueInkSlinger* »_rishsn, Did you have any problems like the CEL light coming on after the install and if so, what have you done to fix it? I'm about to install the Weapon-R Cold Air intake sys and was just wondering. Thanks,

If any kit uses a small air filter on the secondary air injection pipe there is guaranteed to be a cel. There is only one way to avoid the cel.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (rishsn)*

thanks! i guess theres no DIY because you are planning on selling this product


----------



## rishsn (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

thats right


----------



## gibhunter (Oct 8, 2006)

*Re: (rishsn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rishsn* »_There isnt a 22 hp gain. The stock hp wasnt calculated. VW underrate the engine power because they dont want it to compete with the GTi. Its possible that the Rabbit is [email protected] stock.

I dynoed my base RSX (5spd manual) in 2002. It was listed as 160HP, dynoed with a short ram intake and it made 130HP. Stock ones mostly made around 128HP on Dynojet's dynos. If the Rabbit makes similar power stock than VW is definitely underrating the engine.


----------



## ranciso (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: (rishsn)*

Is this on the automatic or manual?


----------



## gibhunter (Oct 8, 2006)

Manual.


----------



## nicky29 (Jul 12, 2005)

*Re: MKV Rabbit 2.5 custom cold air intake (rishsn)*

so what size is the coupler that u are inserting the air pump hose into


----------



## sexwaxrabbit (Jul 23, 2006)

what are the gains for this intake.. having an automatic?


----------

